
Show HN: Awesomeblog.club – self-hostable directory for small blogs and links - searchableguy
https://awesomeblog.club
======
kickscondor
The return of personal directories continues. Love to see it! Really cool that
you opened up the code.

Since directories are my own personal obsession, I'll pass on my take on the
topic: [https://www.kickscondor.com/foundations-of-a-tiny-
directory/](https://www.kickscondor.com/foundations-of-a-tiny-directory/)

------
searchableguy
I built this site in response to various ask HN posts asking for niche blogs.
I know it's [0] getting hard to find stuff you want in the search results or
on big platforms.

It is made with next, newcss, and mdx. It should be easily self hostable with
few changes so you can have your own curation site.

Edit: I am aware of the firefox issue now. I fucked up and didn't test on it.
And it's fixed now.

[0] [https://awesomeblog.club/motivation](https://awesomeblog.club/motivation)

~~~
polote
This is nice !

> So how to discover novelty?

Everyday I'm listing all the non-commercial blog posts submitted to HN for
people to discover new blogs. You can see it here :
[https://hnblogs.substack.com/](https://hnblogs.substack.com/) (yeah
substack... but free)

------
sirodoht
I’ve also started building my curated list of blogs after reading the recent
HN posts. If anyone’s interested it is at
[https://blogs.sirodoht.com/](https://blogs.sirodoht.com/)

~~~
jenett
Great list - a lot to explore. (and I'm tickled to have found my blog on it -
thank you)

------
jarofgreen
I see all the data is stored in one JSON file in GitHub.
[https://github.com/searchableguy/awesomeblog-
club/blob/maste...](https://github.com/searchableguy/awesomeblog-
club/blob/master/database.json)

Can I ask, why JSON, and why one file?

I'm interested because I'm currently slowly working on an Open Source tool for
this use case - community data sets in Git. However I think it's better to
have one file per entry. (Easier to edit, much less chances of merge
conflicts.) Also while it's currently based a lot round JSON (so we can
leverage several useful existing tools like JSON Schema) I'd like to add a
YML/TOML/MD-with-meta-data option later as I think that's easier for humans to
read and edit (and also because I've already seen several Git repos that
follow this format).

~~~
searchableguy
It's a good question.

I wanted it to be easy to copy and share and since I didn't think curation
should add anything that fits the bill, using a single file would limit the
number of items people would add to their curation. JSON also has a small
limitation in the fields that it cannot have multiline strings which was
originally supposed to force to shorten the description.

But yeah you are probably right, I will do something to migrate it later into
a directory of files.

~~~
jarofgreen
Ok - can you let me know when you do? I'm looking for real world uses of this
idea.

For future reference,
[https://github.com/DataTig/DataTig](https://github.com/DataTig/DataTig) \-
but, er, I haven't written any documentation yet.

You can ping me on an issue there or reply to this comment.

> limit the number of items people would add to their curation

Interesting. I suspect there is a natural limit anyway to how much data one
person could curate, given the demands to keep it up to date. It would be
interesting to see what a tools UI would encourage/discourage here.

> supposed to force to shorten the description

JSON Schema can set text length limits.

------
mattkevan
Love this.

I’m tired of the Web being made up of nothing but four big sites each full
screenshots of the other three, so I’ve been planning to do something similar
for a while. No blogspam, no content marketing, no SEO nonsense - just a
directory of people doing interesting stuff on their own bit of the internet.

It’s why I like the Tildeverse and alt-protocols like Gemini and Gopher so
much as they’re defiantly non-commercial attempts to make a space for
experimentation and expression that has been lost - or at least obscured - in
the horrorshow that is the modern Web.

------
dartf
That's really cool! I remember checking prototype a day or two ago and now
it's finished - great job!

I have an idea of making something like "read next" on medium or openring[1]
as a service. It's in a very early stage right now, but if you run a personal
blog - ping me(info in the profile) I would like to ask a few questions ;)

[1]
[https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/openring](https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/openring)

------
timqian
I use feeds.pub as an RSS reader and to share the feeds I follow

[https://feeds.pub/timqian](https://feeds.pub/timqian)

------
sgeorge96
Looks cool, maybe we can collab?

I recently launched something very similar
[https://www.findyour.blog](https://www.findyour.blog)

~~~
searchableguy
I emailed you.

------
AndrewStephens
I love this, I have been amusing myself with your “I am feeling lucky” button
and already found some interesting reads.

I will be submitting my blog via pull request shortly.

------
sdan
Super neat to see so many sites built with newcss.net

